# well my girlfriend is ready to kill me...



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

So last night i finished setting up my 90gal got everything how i wanted it but it was getting late so i decided to let everything settle and start up my filters the next day so today when i got home i filled my fluval 305 with water closed it all up primed it to get rid of the rest of the air when all of a sudden i noticed water was poring out the back so i quickly grabbed a 5gal bucket and put the fluval inside it then went to grab towels well stupid me i didnt take the intake tube out of the water the bucket starts overflowing next thing you know there 5-10gal of water on our hardwood floors so now i have to drain the tank move the stand and make sure there is not water under it and now the girlfriend doesnt think a 90gal tank is such a good idea...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Water and hardwood floors are a bad combination. I've seen floors in a gymnasium look like an ocean as a matter of fact it moved an end wall once.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, yep casualties of keeping tanks....


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't know if it will make you feel any better but you are not the first to have a spill with your tank.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

IceBlue said:


> Don't know if it will make you feel any better but you are not the first to have a spill with your tank.


oh i know it was just my first spill and all i could think of was 90gals of water on my floor and i live on the top floor of a condo id feel pretty bad for the person below me...
live and learn always make sure your canister filter is totally sealed before you try and start it up. the girlfriend wants me to get rid of the fluval 305 and just run my aquaclear 110 and my eheim aquaball instead less chance of flooding


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

mistakes happen AC can malfunction also sometimes they clog and overfill just double check things


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

welcome to my world, and you know how mean your cousin is lmao....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and tell your lady a 90 gallon is a great idea.... when you bring her over here and she can see like 350 gallons of water sitting in my living room she wont feel so bad....90 is a drop in te bucket lmao


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> welcome to my world, and you know how mean your cousin is lmao....


Lol you said it not me... the girlfriend is fine with the 90 now she was just a little freaked out thinking about if we go away and something happened to the fluval 305 and started to leak so i told her i would switch the filters... she even helped me fill the tank back up. cant wait to get some fish in there


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sit the Fluval inside a bucket. That will give you a bit of extra time to spot a leak before the floors get wet. Rubbermaid tubs work great.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

10G tanks work too if you have room under the stand.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Youll be alright i dumped 30g of water out of my 180 and it didnt ruin my carpet or my hardwood  The gf was mad though. Good luck on the cleanup


----------

